# settling a Newborn.



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi

Was wondering if you can help.  My daughter is 4 weeks old today and i am having trouble in settling her after feeds. She is my 2nd child so feel as though i should know what i am doing but it seems to be extremely hard this time around.  I gave her a dummy once i stopped breatfeeding at 2 weeks old but even now that doesn't seem to comfort her. I don't want her to have a dummy but not sure what else to do as i don't want her to get used to me cuudling her to settle her to sleep. I always make sure she has a dry nappy, and hasn't wind but she still gets very fracious and unsettled.  I am probably expecting too much too soon from a newborn but just some advice would be great.  Just feeling a bit useless at the moment and like i am getting nowhere fast.  Not able to get to the HV until next Monday now....

Thanks in advance.

L


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
I hope you are feeling ok today? I am sure you do know what you are doing after having one already!
It seems like you are doing all the right things, 4 weeks is still very young but do you notice anything else about her behaviour? Is she arching her back, going whitish round her lips? Is it is always post feed?

Have you tried winding her a bit longer and sitting her up a little after her feed?
Have you tried swadling her in a blanket or sheet? We often do this with babies as it makes them feel more secure sometimes.
Let me know how you are getting on and we can try some other ideas. Dont be hard on yourself though, it is v early days! Have you anyone that can come and help out a bit?


----------

